

Russell Beattie: Java Needs an Overhaul - toffer
http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/java-needs-an-overhaul

======
acgourley
He makes some good points, but he's calling for higher level functionality AS
WELL AS less code bloat. Those two solutions can't come to java at the same
time.

------
prakash
didn't know he started blogging again. cool.

